# Interesting build. Baby got bass?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I came across this link and thought this was a interesting thread and build.

I thought you guys may like this concept.

I have no ties with this person, but just wanted to share.

http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/topic/80992-finally-going-to-build-an-ib-setup/


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I just came across post #44, it seems that this guys posted on here.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Woah, that is a serious front stage. I'd love to watch Avengers or something in that setup, it must LITERALLY almost knock your socks off. I wonder what the rest of the house sounds like when its movie time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats some serious bass! can we say overkill for that size room! non the less it must sound great


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I wonder... When the LFE starts pumping through those guys, Does it make the entire wall ripple?? 

Unbelievable... 

(In a good way  )


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Unreal ..it looks great, my wife would NOT approve of that haha


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would be surprised if there are not issues with the wall resonance being that it appears the only bracing he has is vertical 2 x 4's across that wide of a wall. It might be interesting to see some accelerometer testing on the wall, along with some REW response measurements.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

No need for accelerometers,
Just hold your hand against it and do a sweep. That wall is going to move..... No if's, ands or but's.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

robbo266317 said:


> No need for accelerometers,
> Just hold your hand against it...


Indeed... I'm having four 18" subs under my screen and intend on bracing the wall within an inch of its life! No sense in losing efficiency just for the price of a few lengths of lumber...


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Considering the size of the room and number of seats, it's too bad he didn't spread those subs around the room, which would have gotten him smoother bass response AND better seat-to-seat consistency.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

He could add subs in the rear if needed, although they may not be IB.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, I guess he could add rear subs, but the last thing that small room needs is more subwoofers. I was thinking what he could have done with what he already has. If I were starting out with 8 drivers, I would build 4 subs and stick them in the 4 corners of the room. This would give me seat-to-seat consistency within 5 dB. 

Room correction systems that measure multiple seats, like Audyssey and Anthem, look for problems in that are common across the seating area. If they see a peak in the main listening position, but not anywhere else, they won't pull down that peak since it will create dips elsewhere. And that is one of the biggest problems with equalization: improving the sound in one seat can make it worse elsewhere. 

By improving seat-to-seat consistency, especially in the low frequencies, you get similar frequency response (and similar problems) across all seats. This makes it easier to equalize, whether you're doing it manually with a PEQ or using an automated system. Better consistency means that fixing problems in one seat will yield improvements in other seats. But you can't get better consistency by sticking all your subs in one corner or on one wall. 

Just pointing out an alternate way to use 8 drivers in that room.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is how I designed my room... it does make fixing the problem areas much easier.

In his case, he might actually have room on each side of his equipment cabinet. If that space is not restricted then he could move half of those in the front to the back and brace that front wall better too.


----------

